# Beast's new house



## Infidel_03 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's Beast's new 6 x 3.5 x 3.5 home... She LOVES the space and the wife LOVES that it matches the rest of the furniture! :roon


----------



## reptastic (Dec 27, 2009)

nice what did u use to build it. that is going to be one happy tegu.


----------



## Infidel_03 (Dec 27, 2009)

Pine and lexan for the windows. She was wandering around in there all day before she dug in for the night. She seemed so happy today it was great.


----------



## isdrake (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks good, that's going to make a great home for a while. 

Is that the bottom of the floor you can see on the last pic? Under the substrate?


----------



## Infidel_03 (Dec 28, 2009)

ya she's got a deep (about 8") side and a shallow side with a mound. She dug in last night just fine.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 28, 2009)

Did you use some kind of non toxic sealant ? because pine is toxic to Tegus.


----------



## pitbulldc (Dec 29, 2009)

nice job it looks great. how old is your tegu?


----------



## Infidel_03 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks! about 6 monthes...hopefully she'll start growing alot faster now that she is in a larger home.


----------



## Infidel_03 (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry repgirl..ya he sealed and painted it with non-toxic paint.


----------

